# Murphy's Law



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything that can go wrong...

Go out to do am chores. Go out to feed bucks first, and notice the cattle panel separating buck/does is about ready to let loose. Haul my rear end to get the does out to pasture, before Rolling Acres becomes a Maury Povich episode with all the DNA testing I would have to do. Get the gate closed behind the girls. Get my fencing bucket.

Realize my hubby in his fencing temper tantrum did a poor job stapling the fence. Proceed in redoing 32 ft of fence. Now I have 6 bucks(all of which have come back into rut)running amuck, fighting, pissing everywhere, scurs popping off heads, now covered blood. And guess what? My 5ft fence hopping doe has jumped from the pasture into the buck pen. And then super genius gets her head stuck in the fence(horns). So I'm fighting bucks off and get her out of the fence. She's running around the buck pen screaming, with all 6 in hot persuit. 

Minnie back into the pasture. Take the fence down. My smallest buck has now become frightened by the hubbub decides he will hide under my skirt. I get the fence down and got it woven between the fence posts, and begin cutting wire to secure a seem. PIERCE my hand straight through the flesh. Now not only is there blood from scurs, I am now flowing freely all over the place. 

I am now covered in blood and crying like a baby. I call for back up. Maggie(friend) brings her sister. We are fencing, Holly is wrestling bloody/smelly bucks, Bradley is working gates, and Madelyn is sleeping(what an angel). 

I'm pooped!

Thank the Lord for friends, and tetanus vaccines.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! What a fiasco! I am glad you are ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, what an ordeal, glad you are OK.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Oh no! So glad you don't have to go on the Maury Povich show!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! How's your hand now?

I'll tell you though, your luck is even worse when that is actually your last name!  I have the luck of the Irish.... it's always bad! I almost lost my favorite doe this morning, I was hysterical and royally messing everything up. She's doing better now, thank God.
Prayers for your hand :hug:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hand is swollen and wicked sore. I'm keeping it above my heart so it doesn't pound so much. I'll keep an eye on it make sure it doesn't get infected.

I'm glad your doe is doing better! Hope she continues to improve. Once you reach that point of frantic, its so hard to get grounded and think clearly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my!! What a morning you've had!! Hope your hand heals up quickly and without infection.. 

My goodness! What a mess!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thank the Lord for friends indeed. I hope your hand heals up fast.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I just hate morning's like those! I don't mean to sound like your mother, but are you current on tetanus shots? You might also consider soaking your hand in some Epsom Salts - it will draw out anything that is there and helps with soreness, too. I hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man Erica! What a morning.......hope your hand heals quickly. I know all about the throbbing :/ (I once put a nail straight through my thumb while putting together a wall, I had to slide my thumb off the nail....it throbbed for days!)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

All up to date. I'm super vaccinated, I had 2 vaccines in the last year. I'm almost scared to go do evening chores!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ouch Stephanie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah. That was an ouch...lol....

So do you think any of the other does got bred?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HerdQueen said:


> All up to date. I'm super vaccinated, I had 2 vaccines in the last year. I'm almost scared to go do evening chores!


Good deal! I don't blame you there.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

No luckily I got them into the other pasture before it all broke loose! But they are all showing signs of being in heat now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What about the doe that got in with the boys?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think she is in heat, she was just caught in a compromising situation the boys were taking advantage of.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whew! Good thing.......


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Umm... Guess who's in heat?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Minnie?

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep, Minnie... Full blown trampy heat. She hasn't jump the fence, yet. Although after yesterday, the damage is probably done. 

The body is amazing, and I loaded on good protein and it is mending nicely.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

body is amazing stuff! calendula tea helps clean and heal too. and slippery elm powder is a natural band aid.

hopefully Minnie doesn't need to go on Maury, but if she does, tell her she needs to get her booty shake dance ready. LOL


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hahahahaha. I'm a thousand percent sure your the dad.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: I'm imagining the goat version, but still with the booty pop dancing and the "oh snaps!" LOL. sorry....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

4 little goat kids each one looking like a different buck.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I know that ain't my kid, I was only in her pen for 5 min! That kid don't look like me, prolly some other buck! She stands for all kinds of bucks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no you didn't just accuse me of being a floosey! you know yous the daddy, just admit it!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

All I know is a see you at the fence teasing all the bucks....how am I supposed to know that's my kid?

And the buck she was with last year was my sire! Oh!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...you guys are too much!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you knows yous be the daddy. who else do you think I was with? this kid looks just like you! you can't deny it!! Maury, give me the DNA results!

Stephanie - join in on the fun!

and btw - my bf and I do fake Maury shows all the time. it's hilarious!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What you think your the only one, girl I stink! I got does standing for me all the time!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She wasn't covered, I can tell when it takes!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

ROFL

Murry look here. They got the same eyes, the same coat pattern, and the same horn buds. Those are his kids! I get no help feeding these kids. I need wormer for them, I need copper boluses, I'm the one doing it all. I'm the one that feeds those kids, takes care of them kids. He don't do nothing but be chasing does all the time...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Keep it up girl, I'm just gonna move to another farm!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Maury, what she don't know is I covered one of her litter mates too!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oooohhhhh!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He calls me a doe Maury, a doe! Says I'll flag for anyone.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> oh no you didn't just accuse me of being a floosey! you know yous the daddy, just admit it!


Don't play you know you ain't no ff!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

HerdQueen said:


> He calls me a doe Maury, a doe! Says I'll flag for anyone.


Hahahaha!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

chadwick said:


> don't play you know you ain't no ff!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm still giggling at the flag for anyone !!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I almost spit my drink out with the ff comment!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This more then makes up for missing Maury 2 days in a row. That show is my secret guilty pleasure.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I spend hay on my does Maury! I get their hooves did, they get a show clip, I don't know what she's complaining about?!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

What a morning!!!!! I have to say I did get a few giggles reading your description of the maury povich show lol.

I hope your hand heals up quick. Maybe clean it with iodine? And of course Madelyn was an angel


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

chad you are too much!!!! oh yeah, pm me your address again so I can send the soap


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He's always pacing the fence and blubbering at all the girls, spraying himself with that musk. He has 36 kids on the ground to 10 different goats.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, and I get my owner PAID when I go to other farms too, what!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Katrina! Laughter is the best medicine  I've been washing it out with some tea tree and putting the ice to it to get the swelling down.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

How deep did it get you!?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh so thats where the lice came from! Your other does!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Please, my does don't have lice!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It was stupid on my part. I was in a hurry and not paying attention. It went the flesh between my thumb and pointing finger and came back out about an inch away leaving 1/4" wide holes on both ends. I could stick a pencil through it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I must have hit a blood vessal I could tell when my heart was beating.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't realize it went through! Ouch!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, man! You be careful!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I cancelled our cable tv back in December......now I come to the goat spot for my entertainment LMAO!!!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That's what I get for being a stubborn woman and not calling for help when I knew I should have.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh Erica......OUCH! be careful!!!!!

I watch Modern Family, and one of the dads there has a saying - slow is smooth, and smooth is fast. it's a GREAT saying! I'm sure it's from something else, but that's where I heard it from....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This way you can participate in us "dialing up the drama"


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Bagpipers say that too, because newbies try to play fast and it's terrible


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You know when you try not cry, and then end up a blubbering mess? Yeah that was me. That ol fence knocked me down a peg.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I saw a fiend in home ec sew with a machine right up that same spot an inch in ( that web between the thumb and finger)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

He was a total mess too, must be a very painful spot.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahhh! *chills go up the spine* 1 poke was bad enough but sew up it!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, the nurse had to get the stitching (thread) out of it too!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Poor guy! Hope it was a running stitch and not a zig zag.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, yeah it was a simple one, 6th grade home ec


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You could start a new fad of piercing your hand! Seriously, keep an eye on it, even with a tetanus shot, you 
still can get tetanus, you just are not as likely to. 

I have never watched Maury, but it sounds like it might be funny! ( A goat version would be funnier!).


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I would seriously love to see a VoiceOver of goat video doing Maury goatvich!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That would be hilarious!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

or even funnier, just random goat videos around the farm, and voice over a Maury episode over the interactions between goats. I would watch it....


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like my last couple of days! My bucks came back into rut, and a couple of my does are in heat. One buck somehow got into the doe pen, I don't think anyone got bred, but I can't be positive! Only one doe was for sure in heat when he got in there.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

This thread has me laughing so hard! Just what I needed today  Thank you all! Erica I hope your hand is feeling better!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Uh-oh Audrey, better write it down, just in case.

Everything OK Ryann?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

yeah just the R/A think every joint in my body is swollen...Maverick has enjoyed me not being able to work this week though he has been able to spend lots of time in the girls pen (I won't leave him in there without supervision so he doesn't get hurt) and Sparkle lets him nurse twice a day (with a food bribe) I think he is growing already! lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry for the flare :-( 

Maverick is a trip, I bet he is just in heaven.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I had to hold her back leg the first time and now she just accepts it...gets on the stand for her extra food and lets him nurse no fuss! She is a FF and milks out great but Maverick can have it for a few weeks to settle in! I love my Sparkle she is the first doe that was born here that I kept! Maverick is very much loved and I promise to give him a great home with lots of love


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a ton of fun with that today! You all are fun and great!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I had so much fun too! Still laughing "you ain't no ff" hahahahaha


----------

